

Repeal the Patriot Act petition. - bargl
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/repeal-patriot-act-and-stop-all-acquisition-digital-information-without-warrant/7P5RWltx

======
bargl
I know that these petitions don't always get the result that we'd like. Nor is
it the only way to fix the problem.

I hope that anyone reading this post will email their representatives as well
as the administration (even if you think the petition is a waste of your
time). If there is one thing that Congress will respond to it is a demand by
the people (that's us) for a change.

Edit: Thanks waterphone. Yeah you should call your representative as it is
more effective.

~~~
waterphone
FYI, it's more effective to call your senators and representatives than it is
to email them.

